# VGOD pro 150w



## Warrick (15/9/16)

I am really looking for a VGOD pro 150w.
Where can i find one?


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/9/16)

Havent seen anyone local selling them yet but mods will move your thread to who has stock so vendors can see and reply.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/9/16)

Warrick said:


> I am really looking for a VGOD pro 150w.
> Where can i find one?



There are none in stock anywhere. @Sir Vape got a batch but they sold out overnight.

I'm sure more will be coming in... and when they do I'll be snagging one of dem puppies!


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/9/16)

Any pic and info on these mods.
I could google but it will be nice to have it on this thread


----------



## BigGuy (15/9/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dastrix550 (6/10/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Any pic and info on these mods.
> I could google but it will be nice to have it on this thread






Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizer (7/10/16)

http://noonclouds.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=73_74&product_id=302

Looks like there is 2 available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (7/10/16)

Pity they dont have the pro tank in black as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (7/10/16)

Our new VGOD stock has arrived in SA. Just waiting on courier. We have the Pro 150 Black / Silver , Pro Tank Rdta black and silver, mech mods and apparel in this shipment. Will be here later today or Monday


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/16)

Sir Vape said:


> Our new VGOD stock has arrived in SA. Just waiting on courier. We have the Pro 150 Black / Silver , Pro Tank Rdta black and silver, mech mods and apparel in this shipment. Will be here later today or Monday



I hope it's later today so I can get mine at the Juice Launch!


----------



## Crockett (10/10/16)

Hi @Sir Vape , looks like they are in stock now  Will you be sending the pre-orders out tomorrow (Tuesday)? Thanks.


----------

